# Metha-Drol Extreme Review



## N21 (Oct 8, 2011)

Just thought id post a review about my experience with Methadrol, I have to say it was everything i could ask for and more.

Stats before and after cycle:

Weight- 170>195
Lifts- Bench 185>250, Dumbel curls 45>70, Legpress 225>410 'it could be allot higher but the machine at the gym max's out at 410 :/'.

I gained 10 lbs in only the first 7 days. I have to say this product blew me away. I definitely suggest it to anybody who wants to bulk up and get lots of strength!!!. 5/5 hands down. Just make sure you follow up with a good pct. I kept all my strength gains and weight. IML has some good products, im going to give super DMZ a run next when I get some more cash. Ill be looking forward to trying it out next will let you guys know how that goes aswell.


----------



## GreatWhiteTruth (Oct 8, 2011)

Thanks for the info broski. How were the sides?


----------



## oufinny (Oct 8, 2011)

Did you have a lot of water retention?  I definitely filled up on DMZ and peed a lot out during my pct but had similar weight gain like you.


----------



## N21 (Oct 9, 2011)

to great white, lethargy was a big one, i literally had a pasta with every meal i ate and allot of it and still was just tired as hell. And to outfinny, yeah i did, i got water retention around my nipples and they are always puffy now. I didnt get gyno though


----------



## Kleen (Oct 9, 2011)

How far out of PCT are you now and what did you use for your pct? Any back pumps or calve pumps?

I ran Super-DMZ and that stuff was amazing, at 20 mg a day I added 16 lbs without too much water retention.  Of course I limited carbs and fed the beast with a high fat, high protein diet too. That really worked in keeping down the lethargy. Blood sugar was more stable through out. My log is on here.


----------



## SwoleZilla (Oct 9, 2011)

thanks for the review brotha

check this thread out... http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/i...presents-brad-makes-you-believer-october.html

might be able to run some IML product for free man


----------



## N21 (Oct 9, 2011)

to kleen, i am about 5 or 6 months out of pct, my strength has remained the same, i maintained my weight the entire time until recently i decided to cut up and drop some body fat so ofcourse i lost a couple of pounds and am leaner now. i stupidly used an OTC PCT but i suprisingly recovered well, i used I force reversitol v2. and that sounds great!! ill definitly check it out bro.

To brad anytime, and no doubt ill check it outtt


----------



## billy201203 (Jan 14, 2012)

Ok i have a question for you guys, i just order metha- drol extreme i have organ sheild as my support, i have clomid as my pct, also i have whey protein. im 155 im going to go hard when it comes to eating and training. Will i also need a test booster for my end cycle with clomid or do you guys think i will be alright? Bill S.


----------



## devine72 (Aug 20, 2012)

First  post ever to a sight - lol - Thought I would give some of my experiences from Methadroyl also
Week 1 - Took 2 tabs in morning only (by mistake) for 3 days - mild back cramps / then one in morning and one at night - No gains in strength or wieght - Hungry as hell all the time thou.
Week 2 - Still hungry (I know why people gain now) Strength and endurance up moderate - wieght up a few lbs. -  No real size gain but really look rock hard and definition starting to show - happy so far!! No side effects at all - zero - taking nothing but this and protien and getting and drinking alot
Starting week 3 - Hopfully will see some decent strength gains this week - will let you all know
CONCLUSION SO FAR -  Happy with the results - i have spent way more money ovr time on other things that haven't produced the results like this


----------



## oufinny (Aug 20, 2012)

You aren't eating and training right if you aren't gaining any mass.


----------



## jwa (Aug 20, 2012)

oufinny hit the nail on the head. you've got to eat and train properly to grow, no matter what you're taking.


----------



## devine72 (Aug 21, 2012)

oufinny said:


> You aren't eating and training right if you aren't gaining any mass.


 Ok - Yesterday was weak 3 - I noticed a couple said not eating right - done this for some many years can do it backwards sideways cross ways ect. as far as diet goes - Any who't - 
WEEK 3 - Bench Day - Everything felt light - typically would work out with dbls. of 75lbs. - Went up to 90's and rep'd out 5 & 6 - - Power was there!! Machine press went up to 300lbs - I usually stayed around 235 or 245 - Tri's whr GREAT - did ext.'s on camber bar of 120lbs 6 x - Machine / Rope push downs of 100 - 8 x - 
MEASUREMENTS  - 1 Inch on my arms - 21/2 - 3 on my chest
Weight Gain - Today was the jump - 5lbs from the wee before - Looks like the total will most likely be around 10 - 15lbs for this cycle.


----------

